# Pooch Test -- is she pregnant?



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

Two questions -- is she pregnant, and if so, is she due? onder: 

I have a three year old Nubian, first freshener. She was AI'd and I do not know if she is pregnant. Today would be day 151 and I was told this is the most likely day for her to kid. I just can not tell if this doe is even pregnant. 

When I lifted her tail to take this photo, I noticed it was very pink and there is a bit of mucous -- but even then I'm not sure. She does not yet have an udder, and her ligaments on either side of the tail are still hard.

I would not be surprised if she is not pregnant, but also would not be surprised if she is! Please check out the pooch picture and tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

It looks like she is in heat to me. I'm not good at the whole pooch thing. But with no udder development-rock hard ligs. a day post due, I'm thinking she's probably not. I've AI'd cattle and typically as a rule we don't AI FF, they just don't seem to take as easily.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Not sure if that the same in goats??? I'm in the same boat with a yearling that I was really wanting a kid out of- little udder development, ligs. still hard- would be due tommorrow- but I noticed her in heat with the other yearlings. :/


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, Anna.

If that is the only breed date you have for her, I would have to say she is not preggo. I agree it looks more like she is in heat. :sigh:


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

OK -- she is a standard Nubian Goat and I'm told that 151 days is the right time around here -- but, another goat of mine, a Nigerian with a known gestation of 141 days took 148 days this year. So I am not going to give up on her for another week, but . . . 

behaviorally she has been a real pain for the past couple of days -- beating up on another goat that usually bosses her around. Also "adopting" a small animal that is usually being beaten up. So, she is acting motherly towards the little guy and beastly towards the Queen of the mountain. Does this sound more like pregnancy or heat? Or both?

I was wondering about using lutylase, either to induce birth or to induce heat. Has anybody here used Lutylase for these purposes? Is there any point in trying to get her bred on the next heat in February or do I have to give up on her until next fall? Someone told me that this is MUCH too late to breed a doe -- and yet -- there she is, in heat. Also, we have artificial lights on in the barn.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used lute to bring on heat...BUT if she is pregnant, you do risk her going into labor...if this is the only due date you have for her then the kids would be viable if she is pregnant.
Since she is likely in heat now, and you want her bred, Lute produces a heat within 72 hours of the injection so giving it now would likely cause a heat again but there's no guarantee of ovulation. I'd wait at least 7-11 days to give the injection, it will give plenty of time for another egg or two to ripen and you'll also have guarantee that she's not preggy by that time.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Some nubians can cycle year round anyways. If you have artificial lighting than she is probably still cycling. Breeding later puts kids at really odd ages, and summer kiddings and kid rearing brings a whole different dynamic. It would probably be to soon to breed the doe back in the fall a month or two after kidding to so she would either get the year off or have another late kidding- Some people will breed back early if the doe stays in REALLY GOOD condition, but I don't like too. However, if you're really needing milk or wanting kids soon- she can breed now. 
The aggressive and "motherly" behavior sounds like a heat- though occasionally does in labor do this- I think you should be seeing more signs by now. Nubians DO tend to kid right around 150 and Nigis tend to be more around 145- but every goat is different. I've raised nubians for nearly 8 years now and I can't say that every one of my nubian does has gone on 151. Lut. can be given to induce labor, though for some it just doesn't seem to work. And it can only be used if you're absolutely sure she could not have been bred at a later date. I would probably just wait and see. It also can bring them into heat, though not ALWAYS a heat they ovulate during. I've breed a doe with an induced heat. But natural heats are your best bet to have her take since it seems like she is cycling regularly anyways.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Liz- I didn't see your post


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:wink: Great minds think alike :laugh:


----------



## Squires (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm afraid you guys are right. She was in heat on her "due" date. (SIGH) :angelgoat: 

I kept intending to do a pregnancy test, but life got hectic and I don't know that I would have had the time to take her to be bred earlier anyway. 

I will talk to some local buck owners and see if there are any bucks that are still in rut and plan for breeding her a couple weeks from now (will try the lute -- aka "better loving through chemicals" ). 
hlala: :lovey: 

Thanks.


----------

